# Bindweed



## Genipher (Jul 8, 2018)

As part of my prepping for backyard goats, I'm trying to figure out all the different weeds we have growing. Our yard is currently a jungle of blackberries, Northern Willowherb (took me a LONG time to figure out the identity of THAT plant!!), and ivy. We also have what a friend said was Morning Glory but after further research, I'm thinking is probably Bindweed.




 




 



 

I wanted to double check with the goat gurus here to first to make sure this is, indeed, Bindweed and not Glories and second, to make sure it's not poisonous to goats. I'm getting conflicting info in my internet searches.

Does anyone have experience with this plant?


----------



## Baymule (Jul 9, 2018)

I have it on my place, I don't know if my sheep have eaten any or not, but none of them have gotten sick or died. Big help, I know.....

You mention ivy, what kind? If it is English Ivy, it is reported to be a toxic plant. However on a search, I found posts that say it is not so bad. So who knows? 

https://www.wildlife.ca.gov/Conservation/Plants/Dont-Plant-Me/English-Ivy

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/goats-and-english-ivy.15125/

https://fiascofarm.com/goats/poisonousplants.htm


----------



## Genipher (Jul 9, 2018)

Well, I know it's not English Ivy but besides that, I don't know...


----------



## Baymule (Jul 9, 2018)

Genipher said:


> Well, I know it's not English Ivy but besides that, I don't know...


Post pictures of it!


----------



## Genipher (Jul 11, 2018)

Not English Ivy...right?


----------



## Baymule (Jul 11, 2018)

Wrong.  Most definitely it IS English ivy.  Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 11, 2018)

Maybe you could change the name of this thread to English Ivy-good or bad for goats? And you probably would get more responses.


----------



## Genipher (Jul 12, 2018)

Nooooooo!!

Up til now everything in the yard has been safe for goats!!

Okay.I need to know if this stupid English Ivy will kill my future goats. I think I'll just start a new post.

sigh.


----------



## greybeard (Jul 12, 2018)

Bindweed and Morning Gory are both of the same family *Convolvulaceae*, & there are just different species of that family...about 900 different species or varieties. 
_Ipomoea_  itself has over 500 species in it. 
The term "Morning Glory"  means nothing and for all intents and purposes, is just a general use term for many different members of the same family. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Convolvulaceae
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morning_glory



> *Morning glory* (also written as *morning-glory*[1]) is the common name for over 1,000 species of flowering plants in the family Convolvulaceae, whose current taxonomy and systematics are in flux. Morning glory species belong to many genera, some of which are:
> 
> 
> _Argyreia_
> ...





*
_Calystegia sepium_ is the scientific name for hedge bindweed.


----------

